# Motocross crash sequence



## Adam934MX

Heres another from the weekend.


----------



## AF44

1, 2, and 5 are great shots

3 & 4, eh... kinda booring

looks fun though!


----------



## invisible

Number 5 is very good. Pure motocross ballet.


----------



## bullitt453

#2 & #5 are great.  Nice work.


----------



## jv17

that's good however im looking for nasty shots haha


----------



## Ptyler22

These are nice too, what camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Dmitri

I liked em all, even #3. It shows the "never say die!" attitude. 

Got tossed off the bike? Shut up and get back on!


----------



## photo28

Dmitri said:


> I liked em all, even #3. It shows the "never say die!" attitude.
> 
> Got tossed off the bike? Shut up and get back on!


  I agree!


----------



## cviste

very nice! :]


----------

